# KHS Question



## drn92 (Dec 12, 2009)

Hello,

I have a line on an older KHS bike, steel frame with full XT components and a Girvin style front shock. The bike appears to be in good shape with a recent tune and I am planning to check it out to see if it fits. The shock does not have the elastomers (it has a coil spring instead).

Any watchouts for this particular bike and any ideas what it might be worth?

Thanks, drn92


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Montana Pros (probably what it is) and Teams (usually XTR after 1992) are very nice asian made steel bikes, the fork is almost definitely not stock (I'm assuming it's a Vector) and should be ditched at the earliest opportunity.

It is worth whatever you're prepared to pay for it - asking for valuations is frowned upon in this forum, sorry.


----------



## drn92 (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks, and sorry for the breech of decorum. Why would the fork need to be replaced? I think it is a Noleen.

drn92


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

The fork is probably fine, it's non-traditional style scares people. If it is without elastomers its better...pics, pics, pics!


----------



## drn92 (Dec 12, 2009)

Tried to attach a pic ... hopefully I will have a chance to look at it on Friday.

Thanks, drn92


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

da'HOOV said:


> The fork is probably fine, it's non-traditional style scares people. If it is without elastomers its better...pics, pics, pics!


It's not so much that it's non-traditional, it's just that is plain fugly

Also I have personally seen two pairs of Vectors fail spectacularly at the point shown I the picture below, they also have a different physical relationship with the head tube of a bike compared to a single-crown suspension fork.










To the OP: Based on that fuzzy picture and the fact that you say the bike has XT parts it might be a 1995 KHS Montana Comp FZ, which came in 'Ducati Yellow'. Of course the parts could be an upgrade. Bikepedia entry here:

 1995 KHS Montana Comp FZ

It's a capable enough bike, nothing too special.


----------



## drn92 (Dec 12, 2009)

So ... Given the opportunity to pick this up for less than the cost of an entry-level hardtail (if it fits and passes muster), what would you recommend?

Components are certainly nicer (XT vs Alivio) but are much older. Shock is dated (but probably as good as an entry level Suntour). Price is lower but that is not the driving concern. 

Thanks, drn92


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

IMO the only worry is that if (when) that fork gives up the ghost, you've got a bike with a 1" headtube leaving you with limited choices on getting it rideable again.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

wv_bob said:


> IMO the only worry is that if (when) that fork gives up the ghost, you've got a bike with a 1" headtube leaving you with limited choices on getting it rideable again.


That khs may be a 1 1/8. i believe they changed standards at some point. i may be wrong.

Looks it's a big bike. How tall are yoou?


----------



## drn92 (Dec 12, 2009)

6'3". 

I think the shop said the head tube was 1 1/8". Will definitely check!

Thanks, drn92


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

colker1 said:


> That khs may be a 1 1/8.


I based my thoughts off the bikepedia link for a yellow bike.

FWIW, the decals should tell exactly what model it is, Montana, Pro, FZ, Team, etc.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

$200....$300 tops IMHO.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

If I had to choose between an older KHS Pro (although it's hard to tell from the image) and a new Alivio-equipped bike, I'd go with the KHS. The KHS is made from high-end True Temper tubes and likely weighs less than a new aluminum frame. The entire bike will certainly be 3-4 lighter than a new bike, and probably ride better.

The only concern is the fork, which may or may not be in good condition. If the fork is bad, you'll need to source a shorter travel fork, which could be a bit of an issue. If you know how to work on bikes or have a good relationship with a bike mechanic, this is not a major concern, but otherwise it could be a problem.


----------



## LarryG (Feb 5, 2004)

I don't know when KHS changed their policy, but at least until 1989 they came with a TRANSFERABLE 25-year warranty on the frame. Maybe you can search for a copy of the 1995 catalog and see if it was still in effect then.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

LarryG said:


> I don't know when KHS changed their policy, but at least until 1989 they came with a TRANSFERABLE 25-year warranty on the frame. Maybe you can search for a copy of the 1995 catalog and see if it was still in effect then.


But do they make any nice steel frames anymore - if they do I see a fatal accident in my Pro FZs near future


----------



## alexk (Sep 30, 2005)

drn92 said:


> 6'3".
> 
> I think the shop said the head tube was 1 1/8". Will definitely check!
> 
> Thanks, drn92


Should be 1 1/8" because the Pink Panthers from approx. 1991 (or 1992?) were that size.

Pink Panther refers to the KHS Montana Team and Montana Pro that were painted with pink (or fuschia?) forks, stem and a royal blue frame.

EDIT (for spelling and incorrect information): Just looking at laffeaux's web site for the 1993 KHS Montana Team & headset is a 1" so best to disregard my previous comment. A fairly big transition for the more mass produced frames occurred around 1991 with many manufacturers switching to 1 1/8" headsets. Diamond Back and GT jumped on to the new standard quite early. I think Fisher and Alpinestars were still using the evolution size headset at 1 & 1/4".


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

The bikepedia link given way up there ^^^ shows that in 95 KHS still used 1" headtubes. I had a 93 or 94 blue/purple fade Pro FZ that had a rigid fork, 1" headtube. 

The obsolete 1" headset and the unrelenting marketing of aluminum bikes caused me to sell it. Would've made a great singlespeed, if only I'd known then what I know now.

Looking further at bikepedia shows KHS went to 1-1/8 on the Montana line in 96.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

My 93 Pro FZ is frustratingly 1". Got a line on a 1" SID though...


----------



## drn92 (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks all for the great input. Unfortunately the store couldn't wait until tomorrow and sold it out from under me before I had a chance to check it out. Maybe next time.

drn92


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

you did right by checking it out and not impulse buying something you didn't know about. another one will come along, half the fun is the chase


----------



## mtnbeer (Jul 2, 2007)

*More KHS Questions*

I have a KHS Montana Pro. 21 speed DX components, 1 1/8 headtube. I'm not sure of the Year.
infinity Tubing
Here it is.









Here unfortunately is the Crack at Seatstay brace weld.








But Do I have the 25 year transferable warranty?


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

That's kind of strange, decals, color and parts would suggest late 1980s - very early 1990s, but the 1.125" head tube only appeared mid to late 1980s I thought (My 1993 Pro FZ is 1"). 

Assuming the corrosion around that crack occurred after the break you would appear to have a valid warranty claim, if KHS say no it would still be worth getting that fixed - very cheap to have done.


----------



## mtnbeer (Jul 2, 2007)

*Added Info on Montana Pro Above*

This Bike Had a Rockshox Mag 20 on it when I got it. So the shock if original puts the bike at 1992. Didn't they only make the Mag 20 in 1992? 
Rear derailleur is a Shimano DX RD-M650 same as on a 1991 Trek 970.
So bike is 1992?


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

The paint and decal style looks very similar to Slimpee's Montana Descent seen here:http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=393948.

I believe that bike is a 1990 and on reviewing the pictures I notice it also has an OS headset. Maybe the 1" was just used for weight savings on the top of the line frame?


----------



## mtnbeer (Jul 2, 2007)

2000 OK that could be it. That's what there serial number seems to indicate. Serial number U00467366. Just found the stuff on KHS serial numbers. Seems to be a Tange Infinity frame where the later KHS (1993) Montana Pros were True Temper. 
So Mag 20 was a later upgrade.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Strange about that yellow bike there, the second one with the verifiably 1 1/8 steerer tube. Strange because I had the later (1995?) Montana Team with a pink seatube and pink fork, and it was most definitely 1". Smooth riding machine, rode it for seven years, then passed it to my little brother, who shot up like a beansprout and handed it off to my friend's wife.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I had a 95-96 khs montana fz comp at one time. 1" headtube, true temper.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

The catalog that I have that I think is a 1990, might be a 1989. The only date on the catalog is a picture of the Race Team that says, "...wearing 1989 KHS Team uniforms."

The bikes are older style - more upright, slack seat tubes, and vertical top tubes. The top two models, the "Team" and "XT II" are lugged. The Pro is pink (or majenta) with some ugly splatter-ish type graphic. The Yellow one does not look close to it at all. I've get catalogs scanned one day...

I'd guess that the yellow one is 1990 or 1991. An April date is likely a 1991 frame - as by the time that it's painted, assembled and shipped to the US, it's likely arriving in time to show up in the fall as a '91 model.

The top tube says "over-sized" on it, which likely refers to both the head tube and largish looking top tube. Later years didn't have either of these over-sized. Maybe this was a single year model (or half-year model) to try out the over sized headset, and they opted to stick with the 1" size to save weight.


----------

